
Paying For Books - wglb
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2010/01/21/On-Books
======
patio11
Writing a million words is a walk in the park. Picking the best 40,000 of
those words is a grueling pinions-and-ropes ascent up a mountain. Selling
those 40,000 words to people is reaching the summit of Everest while wearing a
bathing suit and coated in Crisco.

~~~
Jach
I remember reading somewhere that the first million words you write are crap,
anyway.

~~~
wglb
Wasn't that what Ray Bradbury said about his own first million or half million
words?

------
mark_l_watson
I buy and read about 2 books a month in addition to using the local library so
I share Tim's desire to keep the pipeline full of interesting things to read.
Publishing has been a good business for centuries, but we do need a way to
encourage writers given lots of free material on the Internet.

------
TheBigD
Seems to miss the point. The hard part of writing is editing, not producing.
Nobody wants to read 40,000 random words; the internal act of curating is the
hardest part.

------
Tichy
Some guy likes another guy's blog post?

